# what kind of rhom



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

what kind of rhom is he take your gess


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Either a Black Piranha from Xingu River or Black Piranha from Guyana.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Without a collection point, you can call it whatever you want.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=85762


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

thanks GG


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

my first thoughts were a xingu, but it also looks like it could appear similar to a gibbus IDK just my opinion


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

gibbus my vote


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

here we go again, a rhom is a rhom is a rhom is a rhom. if you didn't pull it out of the river yourself, you will NEVER know


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

JustJoshinYa said:


> here we go again, a rhom is a rhom is a rhom is a rhom. if you didn't pull it out of the river yourself, you will NEVER know


I know I know I was gonig to sell him to a member that is why I asked but think I may keep him know


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> gibbus my vote


I didn't know that scientific names were now being done by VOTE. Interesting.









Merry Christmas.


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

hastatus said:


> > gibbus my vote
> 
> 
> I didn't know that scientific names were now being done by VOTE. Interesting.:laugh:
> ...


so what are we gonig to call this one then


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

To me it looks like a Xingu but with out knowing the collection point you really can't call it anything but rhombeus but you got a great looking one that's for sure.



hastatus said:


> > gibbus my vote
> 
> 
> I didn't know that scientific names were now being done by VOTE. Interesting.:laugh:
> ...


Hey Frank is there physical features where you can make a pausitive ID whether a fish is a gibbus or not, or does collection point decide whether it's a rhom or gibbus?


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

moonie said:


> > gibbus my vote
> 
> 
> I didn't know that scientific names were now being done by VOTE. Interesting.:laugh:
> ...


so what are we gonig to call this one then

[/quote]

Moonie...How big is he agian?


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

the second pic to me appears gibbus the coloring humeral spot elongation and jaw structure strike me as slightly different than rhom but definately not compressus so i think this ressembles S. Gibbus


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

BioTeAcH said:


> Without a collection point, you can call it whatever you want.


Collection point got it thay say he is out of the same water as the manny I got with him Rio Xingu


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

So why ask if you've known all along where he came from?


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

Tango374 said:


> So why ask if you've known all along where he came from?


I did not know all along that is why I ask


----------



## piraya man (Dec 28, 2008)

I like that black piranha will you sell him to me?


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

piraya man said:


> I like that black piranha will you sell him to me?


I do know if I did it will be $100


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

looks like a xingu .. i didnt read the thread though so i dunno if you have an exact point of collection

nice rhom man!


----------

